# Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

Etwas später, weil ich übers Wochenende zu tun hatte)
Wer bei Runde 3 richtig getippt hat, bitte bei Holger melden unter:
info@anglers-topshop.de

Richtig getippt hatte, wer die folgende Reihenfolge eingegeben hatte:
1.: Michael Schuhmacher
2.: Rubens Barichello
3.: Jensen Button

Und am 25. gehts in Europa weiter.
Imola, eine der "Ferrari - Heimstrecken" steht auf dem Programm.

Und damit mit der vierten Runde beim Anglers TopShop Formel 1 Gewinnspiel. 
*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Euren Tipp posten. Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Rennen am Freitag abend oder am Samstag nachmittag wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Mac Gill (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Schumacher Michael
Schumacher Ralf
Baricello Rubens


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


----------



## BT-Holger (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

@ Thomas & all,

so wie ich im schnellen überfliegen das gesehen habe, scheint der Jackpot angewachsen zu sein.
Aber wie gesagt hab nur ganz schnell gelesen.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

@ Holger: So gings mir beim ersten schnellen überlesen auch, deswegen bin ich auch beim bewährten Modus mit den ersten drei geblieben.
Ich ändere mal meinen Tipp ein klein wenig. Bisher hatte ich ja nach den Ferraris immer Montoya als dritten getippt, ich glaube aber diesmal wird sich Ralf mal richtig reinkien, weil der ja seinen Vertrag zu besten Konditionen verlängern will.
Zwar werden gerade in Imola sicher wieder beide Ferraris an der Spitze stehen, und damit natürlich Schuhmachher als erster "feststehen" (wann fällt der eigetnlich mal aus, wann war denn das letzte Mal dass Schumi mit nem technischen Defekt rausflog??).
Also mein Tipp:
1.: Michael Schuhmacher
2.: Rubens Barichello
2.: Ralf Schuhmacher


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Mein Tip

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Alonso
3. Baricello


----------



## Jirko (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

langsam wird´s langweilig  mercedes tut was für die umwelt... lässt die autos immer schön stehen - BMW scheint seine hausaufgaben auch nicht gemacht zu haben - der einzige lichtblick, neben der roten dominanz, ist button nebst crew. auch in italien wird die rote armada wieder zeigen, wo zur zeit die messlatte liegt (wenn man davon überhaupt noch sprechen kann ).

1. M. schumacher
2. R. barrichello
3. montoya #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Das war mein letzter Tipp, Jirko, das hat nicht hingehauen mit dem Montoya:-((


----------



## Jirko (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

hast schon recht thomas, aber fast hätte es ja geklappt, wenn da nicht...  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Aber so "hart" sind eben die Spielregeln, jirko, mit "fast" richtig hat man eben doch nicht richtig getippt)


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

@Thomas9904: Ich habe gehört das Schumi irgendwann in 2001 seinen letzten Ausfall hatte! Seitdem läuft der rote Renner...

Naja damit es nicht ganz so langweilig wird ...

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Interessanter Tipp, Petri, wenn ich auch persönlich nicht dran glaube)


----------



## fjordbutt (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. der siebenfache :q  weltmeister m.schumacher
2. r.barichello
3. alonso

schaun wa mal.....


----------



## hechtrudi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

M Schuhmacher
Montoya
R Schuhmacher


----------



## kaptain98 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Alonso


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Na dann der nächste Versuch.

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. R.Barrichello
3. R.Schuhmacher

Einmal muß dieser Zieleinlauf ja klappen. :q


----------



## Franky (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Okay - ein zum Lachen:
1. Räikkonen
2. Coulthard
3. Sato


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Moin, moin,
hier mein Tipp, sowas gab es noch nie:
1.: Michael Schuhmacher
2.: Rubens Barichello
3.: Jensen Button
Dat schaffen die noch mal!!!


----------



## xonnel (6. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

M Schumi
Barrichello
Button


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Da die BMW's und Mercedese immer ausfallen oder irgendwelche ausflüchte suchen mein tip wie dieses We das Rennen ausgegangen ist wer 2x auf dem treppchen steht an dritter stelle schafft es auch nochmal 

1. M. Schumacher

2. Barichello

3. Button


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichelo
3. Montoya


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Mein Tipp:

1 M. Schumacher
2 R. Barrichello
3 J. Button


----------



## Peter1 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1) Barrichello
2) M. Schumacher
3) Montoya


----------



## Hayabusa (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

ich tippe auf:
1.M.Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Barrichello


----------



## Achim_68 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Ich hab zwar dieses Jahr noch kein rennen gesehen, tippe aber auf
1. R. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. R. Schuhmacher


----------



## Dancer1230 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1.M Schumacher   2.J Button  3.R Barrichello


----------



## lector (8. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Tip:
1. M.Schumacher
2. J.P. Montoya
3. F.Alonso

Barichello kickt Ralf raus  #6


----------



## ralle (8. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

M.Schumacher
R.Barichello
J.Button


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Es ist so gut wie sicher, dass die beiden Ferrari wieder die ersten sind   Es sollen ja auch mal andere gewinnen :z  Deshalb mein Tipp:
1. Ralf Schumacher
2. Michael Schuhmacher
3. Mark Weber ( ein gigantisches Erfolgserlebnis für die Raubkatze )
 #g  #g  #g  #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Da scheint mir aber mancher Tipp eher Verzweiflungstipp zu sein, oder Wunschtipp, dass nicht immer Schumi/Ferrari gewinnt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

So Jungs, Ostern ist vorbei, nun tippt mal wieder schön, schlieslich soll ja diesmal auch wieder ein Gewinner dabei sein)
Sonst wächst der Jackpot zu sehr an.
Deswegen darf auch jeder ab sofort 2 Tipps abgeben!!


----------



## Alf Stone (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Mein Tip:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso


----------



## Alf Stone (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Mein Tip Nr.2:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## kaptain98 (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Button


----------



## kaptain98 (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

2.Versuch
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Montoya


----------



## Samyber (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

O.K. 2 Tip`s :

1. Tip

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Alonso

2. Tip

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barrichello

P.S. Hoffentlich habt ihr alle mehr Ahnung vom Angeln, wie von der Formel 1


----------



## BT-Holger (15. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hey ho,

der Jackpot wächst und langsam wirds mal Zeit das jemand richtig tippt. Für diese Runde gibts ein Paket Pilker aus dem Anglers Top Shop nach Wahl des Gewinners im Wert von 35 €.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1) M. Schumacher
2) P. Montoya
3) Webber


----------



## Karstein (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1) M. Schumacher
2) R. Barrichello
3) Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Moin,

wieviele Tipps pro Rennen darf denn jeder abgeben?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## woelflein (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

tach,
Tip 1 
1) M. Schumacher
2) P. Montoya
3) Barrichello

Tip 2
1) M. Schumacher
2) Barrichello
2) P. Montoya


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Ich warte noch, ist ja noch ne ganze Woche Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Nagut dann will ich auch mal wieder.
Tip 1:
1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Raikönnen
3. R. Schumacher

Tip 2:
1. K. Raikönnen
2. M. Schumacher
3. R. Barrichello

Irgendwann muss es mit den Silberpfeilen ja auch wieder mal klappen.


----------



## Case (16. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Ist zwar nicht das Ergebnis das ich gern sehen würde..
Tip1
Schuhmacher M. 
Barichello
Button

Tip2
Schuhmacher M.
Barichello
Trulli


Die Pilker würde ich dann an einen Meeres-Jung-Angler verschenken.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Nachdem langsam aber sicher das Rennwochenende wieder naht, hol ich das Thema einfach wieder hoch!
Noch habt Ihr Zeit zum tippen, haltet euch ran.
Irgendwann zwischen Freitag Nacht und Samstag mittag werde ich dann den Thread hier wieder schliessen.


----------



## Ramon (21. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hi

Tipp 1

1) M. Schumacher
2) Barrichello
2) Alonso


Tipp 2

1) M. Schumacher
2) Barrichello
2) R. Schumacher


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Meine Tipps:
A
1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Montoya

B
1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Trulli

Glaube nicht, dass einer den Ferraris das Heimspiel vermasselt


----------



## jancomic (21. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Moin, mal was anderes.....

Tipp1 

1. Juan Pablo Montoya
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Takuma Sato

Tipp 2

1. Rubens Barrichello
2. Takuma Sato
3. Jenson Button

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Immer ran Jungs, die Preise sollen schliesslich dieses Wocheene auch mal wieder gewonnen werden)


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. michael schumacher
2. Baricello
3. Ralf schumacher

2 tip

1. Montoya
2. Baricello
3. michael schumacher


----------



## Franky (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Naaja... Weil ich ja nu morgen früh selber auffer Piste bin, mach ich ma eben schnell...
Tip A:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso

Tip B:
1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Schumacher
3. Coulthard


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Tip B:
> 1. M. Schumacher
> 2. R. Schumacher
> 3. Coulthard  #u



Tsssssss, wie kommst denn auf den Trichter.  #y


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Also gut, ich tippe auf:
1. M. Schumi
2. Baricello
3. Button

und:
1. Button
2. Alonso
3. M. Schumi


----------



## Franky (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Jöööörg - das nennt man "Aussenseitertipp" :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Nachdem was bisher alles so auf den dritten Platz gelaufen ist, könnte auch mal Coulthard den dritten hinter Schuhmacher und Baricello machen - wenn alle anderen ausfallen))


----------



## Oldenburger (22. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hallo,
Hier meine Tips:

Tip 1 
1) M. Schumacher
2) R. Schumacher
3) Barrichello

Tip 2
1) M. Schumacher
2) Button
2) Alonso


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Also meine Tipps für diese Runde:

Tipp 1 
1) M. Schumacher
2) Barrichello
3) Button

Tipp 2
1) M. Schumacher
2) Alonso
3) Button


----------



## Discocvw (23. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. michael schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso

2 tip


 1.Barichello
 2.michael schumacher
 3.Montoya


----------



## TomK (23. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. Tip
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello 
3. Button

2. Tip
1. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. Sato


----------



## Supporter (23. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Bis wann,muss der Tip stehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Morgen mittag so zwischen 14 und 17 Uhr mach ich dicht, bis dahin solte getippt sein.)


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Tip 1

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. R.Barrichello
3. R.Schuhmacher

Tip 2

1. R.Barrichello
2. Button
3. Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Moin,

na dann will ich auch mal:

1) Michael Schmacher
2) Rubens Barricello
3) Jenson Button

oder vielleicht doch eher

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Juan Pablo Montoya
3) Kimi Räikkonen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Na ich auch schnell noch

1 M. Schumacher
2 Barricello
3 Button


und der zweite tip

1 M.Schumacher
2 Barricello
3 kimi Raikkonen

So nun darfste schliessen lachwech


----------



## rene (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1 M.Schumacher
2 Alonso
3 Rubens

1 M.Schumacher
2 Rubens
3 Montoya


----------



## Alexander2781 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Seit wann darf man hier 2 Tips abgeben???

Mein zweiter Tip:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. P. Montoya
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## bine (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Tip Nr. 1:

1. Montoya
2. M. Schum
3. Alonso

Tip Nr. 2:

1. M. Schum
2. Kimi  ;-))) Raikonnen
3. Montoya


----------



## Paeda (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Tip Nr. 1:

1. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. Barrichello

Tip Nr. 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya


----------



## fly-martin (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Mein Tip :
1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barrichello

Button fällt aus


----------



## Supporter (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Hier mein Tip: #6 

M.Schumacher
Trulli
Barrichello

Tip 2:
M.Schumacher
Barrichello
Räikkönen


----------



## Rotauge (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

1. Montoya
2. Button
3. Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

So, jetzt haben alle getippt die gewinnen wollten, nun warten wir mal mit Spannung das Rennen morgen ab.
Vielleicht das erste wo Schuhmacher (Michael) nicht gewinnt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel 1 - Gewinspiel, Runde 4*

Und es hat doch tatsächlich einen Gewinner gegeben, der den Jackpot abgeräumt hat)))

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Paeda, der mit seinem zweiten Tipp richtig getippt hat (obs daran lag, dass er als einer der letzten getippt hatte??).

Setz Dich doch bitte mit Holger vom TopShop in Verbindung, Paeda:
info@Anglers-TopShop.de


----------

